# Spinning - Rambouillet



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

I just finished spinning about 675 yards of this and just loved how nicely the Rambouillet was to spin. I am keeping it as a single so as to keep the brightness of the colors. My plan is to knit my first shawl with my own spun yarn. I haven't done wpi so don't know that but I think it looks like a fingering. Spun on my EEL5. Love that little spinner. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

Very pretty. Love the colors and can't wait to see your shawl.


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Lovely. I think it will make a super shawl . Look forward to seeing the pics of finished shawl :sm11:


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow how nice the color will be perfect for a shawl want to see it all done.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

What a nice job! Love the colors. The shawl will be gorgeous !!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Thank you, everyone. This was a very fun spin.


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

Beautiful spin. Looking forward to seeing your shawl.


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

Such beautiful, clear colors.


----------



## a fool for fiber (Nov 18, 2014)

I love your color choices and the yarn. It's beautiful. How many yards did you get from it? Did you dye it yourself? Can't wait to see pics of your shawl in progress. Keep us posted.



Cdambro said:


> I just finished spinning about 675 yards of this and just loved how nicely the Rambouillet was to spin. I am keeping it as a single so as to keep the brightness of the colors. My plan is to knit my first shawl with my own spun yarn. I haven't done wpi so don't know that but I think it looks like a fingering. Spun on my EEL5. Love that little spinner. Thanks for looking.


----------



## FiberQueen (Aug 23, 2012)

I love the colors!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

crazychickenlady said:


> I love your color choices and the yarn. It's beautiful. How many yards did you get from it? Did you dye it yourself? Can't wait to see pics of your shawl in progress. Keep us posted.


Thank you. No, I did not dye it myself and I got a total of about 675 yards. It is probably the most yardage I have gotten from a 4 oz braid.


----------



## kwharrod (Jul 24, 2012)

Beautifully done. It should make a lovely shawl.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Very pretty single, I am anxious to see your finished shawl.


----------



## a fool for fiber (Nov 18, 2014)

That's excellent!


----------

